# Random Shot: Audi TT-R DTM Racer in Wind Tunnel Testing



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The IEDEI blog that came onto our radar a few months back when it broke the story of a Canadian MTM distributor looking to import new RS 6s stateside has run another cool story... well... photo. No background is provided but the blog's 'foto of the day' (above) appears to be a shot from Audi or Abt Sportsline. The car is a Mk1 TT coupe in aerodynamic development for the DTM series. The TT-R was only raced during the 2003 season in the DTM as Abt Sportsline helped usher Audi back into the German tin-top series.

Check out the IEDEI blog and also our own 2003 DTM galleries after the respective jumps.

* Full Story - IEDEI Blog*

* Fourtitude 2003 DTM Photo Gallery Archive *


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

this picture is hilarious. that vent is supppppper long


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

that's a really old pic. Shame they don't race TT's anymore. I think the rules mandate "saloons" now. So we'll never see even a A5 race


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

That car is so ****ing cool looking


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

x2 that looks so sick


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Awesome shot, but its too bad the TT DTM was never competitive


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Higher Rez shots please *

Higher Rez shots of that car please ( in matte finish)


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

yeah please X 2 ..and there is a rear position pix of the same car in the same tunnel as well.


----------

